# E-mails alias über Servlets einrichten bei Strato-



## Prinz (26. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Webseite realisieren und dabei sollen die Benutzer ihre Email zum Kontakt hinterlassen. Ich möchte diese Emails aber ins internet stellen und möchte deshalb gerne dynamisch e-mail aliase erstellen die über meinen server die email an die richtige email zustellen.

java kann ich einigermaßen programmieren, hab allerdings von servlet technologie noch nicht so viel ahnung und von email fähigkeiten von tomcat auch nicht.

Ich würde gerne einen Vorschlag zur Realisierung hören (grob) und relevante Literatur wäre auch sehr hilfreich. Was toll wäre, wenn jmd den Aufwand abschätzen könnte.


Mfg
Matthias


----------



## DP (26. Okt 2006)

tomcat hat keine email-fähigkeiten. 

hast du bei strato einen eigenen server wo du tomcat installieren kannst?!

das automatische erstellen von emailkonten dürfte bei strato eh nicht funktionieren


----------



## puddah (26. Okt 2006)

Ich hab nciht ganz verstanden was du machen möchtest.

Also wenn du Emails aus deiner Webapp verschicken willst, kannst du das über die JavaMail API machen.

Soll der benutzer auf einen Link klicken können und dann soll sein Emailprogramm aufgehen, dann must du einen Link einfügen (mailto...)


----------



## AlArenal (26. Okt 2006)

Wäre es nicht schlauer anstatt von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge zu schießen, den Kontakt nur über Formulare zu ermöglichen, anstatt dass einer erst ne mühsam zurechtgefriemelte E-Mail-Adresse in seinen Client eingeben muss?


----------



## Prinz (26. Okt 2006)

@ DP

ja, teile mir einen virtuellen Server mit ein paar Kumpels. Habe Tomcat und MySQL. Kann aber eigentlich alles installieren - wie auf Linux eben. Also PostgreSql oder so würde auch gehen.

@AlArenal

ich will das so haben  Finde es angenehmer so.


werde mir jetzt mal die Java Mail Api anschauen


----------



## AlArenal (26. Okt 2006)

Die Java-Mail API wird für dich nicht das Problem mit der Generierung von Umleitungen lösen.

Vielleicht solltest du auch eher überlegen was die User angenehmer finden, nicht was du als angenehmer empfindest - es sei denn du bist später dein einziger User. Außerdem ist eine angenehme Lösung, die man nicht hinbekommt, im Endeffekt doch höchst unangenehm.


----------



## Prinz (26. Okt 2006)

Also ich will E-Mails nicht direkt verschicken.

Benutzer sollen über mailto:dynamischeerzeugtbla@myhost.de ihre email schicken.

1.
Ich möchte diesen email alias an die richtige email adresse weiterleiten.

2. um dies machen zu könne, muss ich dynamisch aliase über das webinterface anlegen.


hoffe das ist jetzt klarer


----------



## AlArenal (26. Okt 2006)

Hat aber primär nichts mit Java zu tun, sondern mit deinem MTA.


----------



## Prinz (26. Okt 2006)

MTA?


----------



## Prinz (26. Okt 2006)

Ich stelle mir die anwenung mit den email wie in diesem Beispiel vor:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/


----------



## AlArenal (26. Okt 2006)

Mail Transfer Agent. Courier, Postfix, Sendmail, QMail, was-auch-immer...

So lange du nicht weißt wie du deine Umleitungen einrichten kannst, nützen  dir alle Java-Kenntnisse nichts.


----------



## Prinz (26. Okt 2006)

hm, da brauche ich wohl ne api von java zu dem mail server?!


----------



## Prinz (26. Okt 2006)

oder ne mysql schnittstelle. jedenfalls muss ich ja irgendwo aliase und die echten email adressen registrieren


----------



## AlArenal (26. Okt 2006)

Dazu darfst du dich eben erstmal damit auseinandersetzen wie dein MTA funktioniert und wie man für ihn neue Weiterleitungen einrichtet.  Wenn du das von der Kommandozeile hinbekommst, biste schonmal ein ganzes Stück weiter.

Vielleicht hast du Glück und du hast nen Courier mit MySQL-Anbindung, so wie ich die Tage noch einen auf nem Rootie installiert habe. Vielleicht hast du auch Pech und darfst den Ranz schön von der Kommandozeile machen. In dem Fall wäre es vermutlich am bequemsten es mit einer eigenen SQL-Datenbank, CRON und einem Perl-Skript (oder Python) zu machen, um sich nicht noch in Java bei dem Ausführen von Kommandozeilendriss nen Fingernagel abzubrechen.


----------



## Prinz (26. Okt 2006)

ich hab eben angerufen. hab qmail


----------



## AlArenal (26. Okt 2006)

Du hättest auch auf deinem virtuellen Server nachschauen können. Das kostet zumindest nix 

Da würd ich doch mal sagen darfste dich ein wenig auf der Kommandozeile spielen 

Mal sehen, ob ich "zufällig" nen ollen Rootie mit QMail habe.... Zu dumm, kann nur mit Postfix und Courier dienen. Da wirste dich wohl oder übel mal durch die Konfig-Dateien von QMail hangeln dürfen. Leg dir ne Weiterlitung an und dann schau mal wie da wo was eingetragen wird.


----------



## Prinz (26. Okt 2006)

jo, hab allerdings gerade nicht das root passwort zur hand


----------

